# 'COVID arm'



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

It has been a little over a month since I received my second Pfizer shot. I was tired for a couple days after and had a dull pain (nothing bad) where the needle went in (although the person who administered the shot was great).

Today I am outside doing some watering in the garden when all of a sudden I realized I once again had a dull pain where I received the injection. The arm is not red and does not hurt to the touch - just like a deep dull ache. 

A quick internet search turns up others who have reported similar symptoms.


----------



## Stevenjb (Dec 10, 2017)

Have you gone to a doctor to rule out anything? For me I would put some ice on the area

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

It is nothing all that dramatic - in fact I have felt no discomfort since this morning. I am in pretty decent shape for my age. It is just a funny place to have a 'pain'. I am just mentioning it in case others have had the same sensation. One article I read said that if the injection was too deep, and entered the bursa (which I guess is like a fluid pocket) rather than muscle people report this sort of thing. My injections were through the window of our car, so who knows.


----------



## Sleepy1 (Jun 7, 2021)

MangoTango said:


> It is nothing all that dramatic - in fact I have felt no discomfort since this morning. I am in pretty decent shape for my age. It is just a funny place to have a 'pain'. I am just mentioning it in case others have had the same sensation. One article I read said that if the injection was too deep, and entered the bursa (which I guess is like a fluid pocket) rather than muscle people report this sort of thing. My injections were through the window of our car, so who knows.


My mother got flu arm recently and it lasted 12 days. That had never happened to her before. Covid arm from my first shot was almost zero and I kept forgetting that I'd had the shot until I slept on my arm and wondered why it was painful. We'll see with my second shot, but I know of a lot of people who had both Pfizer shots and I haven't heard of complaints about any longish-term reactions like yours. Could be from something else (the gardening?).


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

Or maybe you've been exposed and the antibodies are 'working'? There's a cheery thought!


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

Well that is an interesting possibility... (let's see if I can keep this short). we share a handyman with good friends. Shortly after our friends were vaccinated he announced that he and all of his family (his wife being the worst) had tested positive for covid. So our friends were tested and sure enough three of them were positive as well. 

Weeks pass - On Friday last week we asked this handyman to stop by and review some work we wanted done the next day. All was good.

Next day this same handyman showed up and said he just didn't feel well - pains in the chest - thought he had the flu. We had this conversation with him (all of us masked up) with him sitting in his car and told him - no problem - let's try for next week...

But at the same time - I have had my temp taken at least 6 times since and they have all been fine.


----------



## Trad+Cath+2022 (Jan 2, 2022)

MangoTango said:


> It has been a little over a month since I received my second Pfizer shot. I was tired for a couple days after and had a dull pain (nothing bad) where the needle went in (although the person who administered the shot was great).
> 
> Today I am outside doing some watering in the garden when all of a sudden I realized I once again had a dull pain where I received the injection. The arm is not red and does not hurt to the touch - just like a deep dull ache.
> 
> A quick internet search turns up others who have reported similar symptoms.


Do some research on the prior VP and senior scientist at Pfizer, Michael Yeadon. He has some interesting things to say about the situation.


----------



## kphoger (Apr 22, 2020)

My wife had a sore arm with all three covid shots (two full, one booster). In fact, even eight months after her second shot, she still occasionally complained about a sore arm at the injection site when pressing against it.

I got my booster at the same time as she did (December 30), and our youngest two sons got their first shots then as well. All of us, kids included, had a sore arm for a day or two.

The sore arm is par for the course, from everyone I've talked to—including nurses. And, for what it's worth, the second and third ones left me feeling like I had influenza (just without the coughing) for about eight to twelve hours, beginning about fifteen hours after the injection.


----------



## Trad+Cath+2022 (Jan 2, 2022)

kphoger said:


> My wife had a sore arm with all three covid shots (two full, one booster). In fact, even eight months after her second shot, she still occasionally complained about a sore arm at the injection site when pressing against it.
> 
> I got my booster at the same time as she did (December 30), and our youngest two sons got their first shots then as well. All of us, kids included, had a sore arm for a day or two.
> 
> The sore arm is par for the course, from everyone I've talked to—including nurses. And, for what it's worth, the second and third ones left me feeling like I had influenza (just without the coughing) for about eight to twelve hours, beginning about fifteen hours after the injection.


When you look at the VAERS data (the US govt system for compiling CV-19 vax adverse reactions), an analysis on the vax lots (batches) shows that about 1 in 200 lots are causing the vast majority of vax injuries. This means that most people who get the shots will suffer from no side effects. Many of those who get the contaminated lots will suffer for the rest of their lives. Those who do not suffer ill effects then become advocates in favor of the shots ("see, I got it and I am just fine!"), and people who suffer from side effects become the unlucky ones. What's telling is that the vax manufacturers are taking turns, at specified time intervals, testing their contaminated lots on the population. Take a look at the analysis, which has now been replicated by several others using the same publicly available data... Pfizer Batch Codes and Toxicity

This means that when you get the CV jab, you are playing Russian roulette with your health and your life. The manufacturers are not legally liable for any harm that comes from your vaccination. If you intend to keep getting booster shots, your risk obviously increases. Similar to continuing to pull the trigger on a revolver that has a bullet in the chamber.


----------



## kphoger (Apr 22, 2020)

In my world, a sore arm does not equal "Russian roulette with your health and your life". Maybe in your world, it does?

By the way, simply living in the world is a series of interconnected games of Russian roulette. I know you're a Catholic, so let's just say that such is the experience of living as sinful creatures in a fallen world. The two tricks to navigating such a world are these: (1) determining which roulette games have more favorable odds than others, and (2) determining when to even care. In the case of the covid vaccine, my answer to the first question is that the vaccines have much more favorable odds than the virus itself—at least at this point in time, before the mutations thereof become ever more resistant—and my answer to the second question is that it's worth caring about, but not in a hill-to-die-on sort of way. Because your answers to my two questions won't necessarily be the same as mine, I totally understand that you'll have a different take on the vaccines as I have. Can we just learn to live with each other? And can we also not flood this forum with politics and religion? That's not what this forum is for.


----------



## Trad+Cath+2022 (Jan 2, 2022)

kphoger said:


> In my world, a sore arm does not equal "Russian roulette with your health and your life". Maybe in your world, it does?
> 
> By the way, simply living in the world is a series of interconnected games of Russian roulette. I know you're a Catholic, so let's just say that such is the experience of living as sinful creatures in a fallen world. The two tricks to navigating such a world are these: (1) determining which roulette games have more favorable odds than others, and (2) determining when to even care. In the case of the covid vaccine, my answer to the first question is that the vaccines have much more favorable odds than the virus itself—at least at this point in time, before the mutations thereof become ever more resistant—and my answer to the second question is that it's worth caring about, but not in a hill-to-die-on sort of way. Because your answers to my two questions won't necessarily be the same as mine, I totally understand that you'll have a different take on the vaccines as I have. Can we just learn to live with each other? And can we also not flood this forum with politics and religion? That's not what this forum is for.


Objective statistics is where the rubber meets the road. It defines reality. It's not subject to opinion when the analysis is done properly. That the results defy your belief system means you need to change your belief system or you are no longer living in reality. That's a spiritual issue, ultimately.

All paths lead to God. That any single person gets to choose when the path no longer leads to God is a manmade construct, based in selfish reasons. May I remind you that my interest is in moving to Mexico, where the vast majority of the population is Catholic. We don't belief in moral relativism, but only in absolutes.


----------



## kphoger (Apr 22, 2020)

Statistics are only objective inasmuch as you, the person, are objective in choosing what numbers to run and how to interpret them.


----------



## kphoger (Apr 22, 2020)

Trad+Cath+2022 said:


> May I remind you that my interest is in moving to Mexico, where the vast majority of the population is Catholic. We don't belief in moral relativism, but only in absolutes.


As do I. It's not that I don't believe in absolutes, but rather I'm saying we are unable to escape subjectivity when observing the world. Absolute truth exists, but unbiased and objective observation of it is a fiction. I mean, unless you're God, I suppose.


----------



## Trad+Cath+2022 (Jan 2, 2022)

kphoger said:


> Statistics are only objective inasmuch as you, the person, are objective in choosing what numbers to run and how to interpret them.


There are two types within the profession. Those who abuse the numbers for personal gain, and those who use them for doing good in the world. Good science comes from the later.

The central banking families that control much of the world are Gnostic. That's a religion that actively engages with demons for gain of power, in exchange for soul after death. The central banks control Big Pharma as they do much of everything else in modern society. They routinely create studies that appear genuine, for the purpose of fooling the masses, which is their most valuable commodity. Either you already know this, or you are oblivious. My posts are for those who already know how the world works. Pardon me for being very direct with those who are still figuring things out and then taking it out on me. I will try to be more patient.


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

Mods, I think it's time to shut this guy down, no?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Please! Ojala gue sí.


----------



## kphoger (Apr 22, 2020)

1. Such a dichotomy as your two types within the profession is misguided. People land on all points along a spectrum in all arenas of life. Some are pretty good, some are pretty evil, but most just lie somewhere in the middle.

2. I know what Gnosticism is. (You and I might be more similar than you want to admit. I may not be Catholic, but consider that I can read and write Gregorian chant notation, that the majority of my time in Mexico has been evangelistic in nature, and that I define my identity primarily by my religious faith.) Gnosticism as an outright religion no longer exists to any large extent, although I occasionally find myself in religious situations which strongly remind me of it (especially in Mexico, as a matter of fact), and I am highly skeptical of the assertion that "the central banking families ... are Gnostic". In point of fact, your statement that "either you already know this, or you are oblivious" and "my posts are for those who already know how the world works" actually strike me as very Gnostic-sounding—that is, as if you possess a level of awareness and understanding above the rest of us poor, common folk.


----------

